# Caravan - yes/no?



## figbat (21 Sep 2020)

As a family we have done tent camping and got on OK with it. Our last camp was during storm Francis and whilst we and the tent survived with just superficial injuries, it wasn't a lot of fun. What with going abroad now being unsavoury it is likely we'll be staycationing more, so our thoughts have turned to a caravan.

As a kid my family went caravaning - these were our summer holidays and with rose-tinted glasses on I remember the times fondly. Looking at caravans these days they are far more advanced than the '70s Sprite Alpine that we used, with such luxuries as power hook-up, hot and cold running water, showers, full kitchens, TVs, heating, motor-movers etc.

We have a car capable of pulling something modest (a Volvo XC40 T4 AWD) and it has a towbar fitted already. I've been scanning the classifieds and it looks like you can pick up something reasonable with 4 berths for under £10k. My concerns are that it'll sit, unused for months on end and go stale/mouldy, that it will require ongoing servicing/fettling/money to stay roadworthy, and the big one - it'll take a big chunk of our front garden/drive and be all we can see from the front room window.

Any input, advice or pearls of wisdom?


----------



## HarryTheDog (21 Sep 2020)

I owned a caravan for around 5 years when the kids were 11-16 , it was bought for weekend sailing mainly though I did take it to Cornwall 3 times as well. ( the whole family sailed and it was free caravan pitch at the sailing club on weekends) . It made sense as I bought it cheap ( around 1.5K) and we used it a fair amount and I had a huge garden to store it in. We were not bothered about keeping up with the jonese's caravan wise and as long as it was watertight and the cooker worked,shower worked all good.
Caravans make sense if you are going to use it a fair amount and the depereciation in its value is less than paying out for B+B or hotels etc. Plus you can take shed loads of kit with you.
In my opinion if you only use it once r twice a year it is more cost effective to stay in a hotel etc.
If you do not want to use your drive there are usually a few places ( certainly in Essex) where you can store your caravan for a fee. Looking at some places in the past they were quite expensive.


----------



## byegad (21 Sep 2020)

Please don't do it. Far too many of the blessed things on the road already. Having twice dodged disintegrating caravans on the A1M in County Durham as a snaking of the caravan down a windy hill flipped the wretched things onto their sides, I regard them with great reservations.


----------



## figbat (21 Sep 2020)

HarryTheDog said:


> I owned a caravan for around 5 years when the kids were 11-16 , it was bought for weekend sailing mainly though I did take it to Cornwall 3 times as well. ( the whole family sailed and it was free caravan pitch at the sailing club on weekends) . It made sense as I bought it cheap ( around 1.5K) and we used it a fair amount and I had a huge garden to store it in. We were not bothered about keeping up with the jonese's caravan wise and as long as it was watertight and the cooker worked,shower worked all good.
> Caravans make sense if you are going to use it a fair amount and the depereciation in its value is less than paying out for B+B or hotels etc. Plus you can take shed loads of kit with you.
> In my opinion if you only use it once r twice a year it is more cost effective to stay in a hotel etc.
> If you do not want to use your drive there are usually a few places ( certainly in Essex) where you can store your caravan for a fee. Looking at some places in the past they were quite expensive.


Thanks. Should've said this would be for two parents and two kids, currently 10 and 12. I was around that age when my family caravanned. My hope is that if we got one we'd get on and use it - one worry about putting it into storage is that it would be out of sight and out of mind.


----------



## HarryTheDog (21 Sep 2020)

Indeed they can be out of sight and out of mind, I bought my caravan from a storage facility, someone bought it used it for a couple of years then just left it there. They had not paid the landowner for 5 years so he informed them he would sell it. They never replied and had moved house so he could not get hold of them. When I went to view it he had removed it form covered storage years before and it was completely green on the outside though inside still pristine. 
Took 2 days to clean the mould off and it came up sparkling. The cheap price reflected it looked a state from the outside and it was questionable whether the landowner really had the right to sell it. He reckoned it was legal as it was in his rules and that the guy had signed and it had been put on a auction site for the best price. I sold it to a mate in the end for not a lot less than I bought it for.


----------



## figbat (21 Sep 2020)

byegad said:


> Please don't do it. Far too many of the blessed things on the road already. Having twice dodged disintegrating caravans on the A1M in County Durham as a snaking of the caravan down a windy hill flipped the wretched things onto their sides, I regard them with great reservations.


If it helps I'd be sure to stay out of NE England.


----------



## Electric_Andy (21 Sep 2020)

My partner spent £10k on one a while ago, kept it for about 6 years. They had great fun with it, but by her own admission it was not a cost saver compared to staying in hotels. If you google prices in Cornwall for example, they are £60-£70 per night for a basic pitch (up to 7m caravan). It's not usually cheaper anymore, but people do it becasue they love caravaning, not so they can save money.

If it were me, I'd buy an older one that needs some work, do the work yourself, and see if I like it first. You could always do a short break, assess your needs and then invest in something bigger and better if you still like the idea of it?

Edit: You _can_ do it cheaply though, like anything, if you discipline yourself and don't buy any meals/drinks that you haven't prepared yourself then it does save 20 or 30 quid a night by not eating out, which you'd have to do in a hotel. But there are Air B&Bs with kitchens now for no much money, so it's all about whether you like the caravan experience or not. I'd be thinking about what there was to do in the evenings (board games etc) so that my 8 year old wouldn't be bored. He likes board games though


----------



## cougie uk (21 Sep 2020)

How many holidays could you have for the 10k ?

If you're a busy family I'd just pay for holidays in static vans. Then maybe join the camper van thread once you've retired and have the time.


----------



## Phaeton (21 Sep 2020)

We've had a few, once when the kids were young, never expensive ones, always on sites where there were no clubs or anything, had great times, then once kids moved out we bought another just for the 2 of us, didn't use it as much as we should have but enjoyed when we did. Last one bought for £2200, sold 4 years later for £1800, just make sure it's dry & damp hasn't got in, you can buy a cheap meter to test. 

Storage is an issue though, we had to pay & it was 10 miles away, so to go away it had to be fetched to the house the night before, packed up, then away, then brought back, emptied then taken to storage the day after, if it had of been on the drive/garden I'm sure we would have used it a lot more.


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (21 Sep 2020)

£10K, plus associated costs - extra fuel and tyre wear on Volvo, ongoing maintenance of van. (Plus the PIA of towing the thing, parking etc.)
All that will pay for an awful lot of rented holiday accomodation, and you won't be buying a depreciating asset.
You will even have a view out of your front window.


----------



## Phaeton (21 Sep 2020)

Darius_Jedburgh said:


> and you won't be buying a depreciating asset.


Correct you won't be buying an asset at all


----------



## figbat (21 Sep 2020)

Some good food for thought. We were thinking about it as an upgrade to tenting, which we already do, as well as a reaction to global circumstances meaning abroad is less attractive and all those AirBnBs and cottages will get snapped up (I guess touring pitches will too). A relative of my wife has offered to lend us theirs for a try-out, but they use it a lot so finding a slot might be tricky. We're not interested in groups or on-site 'activities', just getting the family out and about with something warm and solid to sleep in.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (21 Sep 2020)

Electric_Andy said:


> If you google prices in Cornwall for example, they are £60-£70 per night for a basic pitch (up to 7m caravan).



Gosh can it be that much for a caravan pitch? The few I just researched were more like 25 pounds a night for a pitch with hardstanding, electric and water / waste hookup. 
I paid 70 pounds a night for a really nice 6 berth static caravan in Scotland, direct access to the beach, all mod cons and it even had a washer and drier in a shed at the back. And I didn't have to drag it up there. If some campsites are charging that for just the pitch I can't see that I'd ever be tempted, a static maintained by someone else seems to make far more sense.


----------



## HMS_Dave (21 Sep 2020)

A slightly related story from my youth. I remember helping my dad to pick up the caravan from the lock up. He hitched it up and I got out to help him navigate around a tricky bit. He drove forward and ran over my foot with caravan as I shouted out he stopped and shouted "what!" I shouted "you're on my foot!" He said "eh?" I shouted back "you're on my foot!!!" He turned the engine off, got out and said "whats up?" I repeated it again. He then rushed in and finally reversed off it. It was a bit numb and bruised but wasnt too painful actually. A Benny hill moment for sure!


----------



## cosmicbike (21 Sep 2020)

Electric_Andy said:


> If you google prices in Cornwall for example, they are £60-£70 per night for a basic pitch (up to 7m caravan). It's not usually cheaper anymore, but people do it becasue they love caravaning, not so they can save money.



I'd want them to bring me the bath for that. We stay at very nice sites, normally privately owned as opposed to C&C etc. Max is £50 a night and that's in the holidays with EHU, water and hardstanding with a big awning on a camper van. Show me a half decent hotel in the same place for the same money...

On caravans, I shudder at the thought. How about half way house, a trailer tent?


----------



## figbat (21 Sep 2020)

cosmicbike said:


> How about half way house, a trailer tent?


I can't get my head around those - I've looked at images and such and they appears to be the worst kind of compromise between a tent and caravan.

One thing a caravan would offer though, is somewhere to store bikes....


----------



## Gunk (21 Sep 2020)

Horrible things, we have a golden rule, We never stay anywhere thats worse than our house. Otherwise it’s not a holiday.


----------



## cosmicbike (21 Sep 2020)

figbat said:


> I can't get my head around those - I've looked at images and such and they appears to be the worst kind of compromise between a tent and caravan.
> 
> One thing a caravan would offer though, is somewhere to store bikes....


 We looked at them as a step up. We started camping, then as the kids (and us..) got older, SWMBO didn't want to sleep on the floor anymore, so a trailer tent gave us almost proper beds, but still the freedom of camping. Storage was a non issue too as they stored on their side. We moved from TT to campervan, and now moving onto a bigger one. I do hotels, when work are paying.


----------



## cyberknight (21 Sep 2020)

Darius_Jedburgh said:


> £10K, plus associated costs - extra fuel and tyre wear on Volvo, ongoing maintenance of van. (Plus the PIA of towing the thing, parking etc.)
> All that will pay for an awful lot of rented holiday accomodation, and you won't be buying a depreciating asset.
> You will even have a view out of your front window.


i think along similar lines , although i would need a car capable of towing a van as well so i reckon i could get at least 10 years of static holiday park hols before i would break even if i bought my own before you take into account wear and tear .


----------



## vickster (21 Sep 2020)

Aren’t caravans precisely the reason why God invented 4-5* hotels?


----------



## Phaeton (22 Sep 2020)

vickster said:


> Aren’t caravans precisely the reason why God invented 4-5* hotels?


Who is she?


----------



## Hicky (22 Sep 2020)

If you're happy campers why not invest in a decent tent.....ie karsten/ de waard etc?


----------



## Phaeton (22 Sep 2020)

Hicky said:


> If you're happy campers why not invest in a decent tent.....ie karsten/ de waard etc?


They can't stop the wind blowing the canvas all over though can they, having to get down on the floor to sleep.


----------



## Archie_tect (22 Sep 2020)

Having been brought up as an only child having to go caravanning, I would never have one. It was fun to set up but the number of long, wet holidays outnumbered the good ones.

The costs have rocketed for pitches- though for a family of four to get away for a week or two I can see the attraction.


----------



## Hicky (22 Sep 2020)

Phaeton said:


> They can't stop the wind blowing the canvas all over though can they, having to get down on the floor to sleep.


Have you any experience of the above tents, they're v solid and can stand up to the worst weather, camp cot type beds, there are some very good products out that means no sleeping on the floor....the only problem then is pack space.


----------



## cougie uk (22 Sep 2020)

Gunk said:


> Horrible things, we have a golden rule, We never stay anywhere thats worse than our house. Otherwise it’s not a holiday.


This is why camping is brilliant. If makes you appreciate your house.


----------



## screenman (22 Sep 2020)

I do 5 Star, foreign, and lots of other types of stays, the van I enjoy a lot as it is different, money does not come into it for me.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (22 Sep 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Who is she?


Sheila


----------



## Fab Foodie (22 Sep 2020)

vickster said:


> Aren’t caravans precisely the reason why God invented 4-5* hotels?


....which are no joy at all with young kids....


----------



## Fab Foodie (22 Sep 2020)

Do it.
Camping and young kids is a great combo. When mine were young we either camped in a variety of big and small tents, static Caravans or cottages/Gites etc. The Camping won hands-down, especially on Eurocamp/Key camps when they were at the right age.
At that time our own towing caravan was not really an option in terms of space (where to keep) and cost.

In my second life with @Hill Wimp it was clear Tents were not an option, so we bought our little Caravan Mavis (only had a small car), and it was great! But really we needed a bigger car and that wasn't on my plan. Ultimately we went the MOHO now Campervan route.

But Kids love camping, they get to be outdoors, run around and play with other kids etc. and are happy to mix in with the daily chores (until teenagers). As somebody wise said about holidays 'if the kids are happy, the parents are happy'....


----------



## vickster (22 Sep 2020)

Fab Foodie said:


> ....which are no joy at all with young kids....


Life is no joy with young kids regardless...


----------



## byegad (22 Sep 2020)

I used to have camping holidays in France. Cheap as chips for a pitch and usually great sites. We got the shock our lives the first time we took the ferry from Southampton, our pitch in England, two nights, one before the ferry out and the other after coming home, cost us more than double the amount we'd paid for the 12 nights we had touring in France. Before that we'd gone from Dover and our first and last nights had been in France. Add to that the site in England wasn't up to much. As has been said earlier in thread, cheap hotels are a valid economic alternative.


----------



## screenman (22 Sep 2020)

From the age of 10 our son slept in a pup tent whilst we slept in the caravan, rain, snow and most other types of weather he was happy outside.


----------



## Brads (22 Sep 2020)

Just had my 6k caravan at Innerliethen for 8 out of the last 10 weeks and am heading back on Friday.

Have ridden all summer with my grandson and had a "holiday" every weekend and most weeks.

Love mine and would definitely buy another.
Towing is simple and most sites are about £25 a night.


----------



## Fab Foodie (22 Sep 2020)

Brads said:


> Just had my 6k caravan at Innerliethen for 8 out of the last 10 weeks and am heading back on Friday.
> 
> Have ridden all summer with my grandson and had a "holiday" every weekend and most weeks.
> 
> ...


I think the trick with these 'investments' is that you have to use them.
A young family I know with a Caravan are off with their kids in it almost every weekend, every half term, school hols (she works part-time) and hubby abandons them during the week sometimes to go back to work. They certainly get the value out of it.
Same with our recent Moho change, not only is it cheaper but we will use it waaay more often. Also the dog doesn't do so well in hotels either.

Hotels are fine and dandy but I do that all week (usually), just prefer the freedom and spontaneity of camping and some of the lovely peaceful places it can take you.


----------



## mickle (22 Sep 2020)

Anything older than 10 years old check that the mastic which seals the roof lights to the shell hasn't dried out, because it'll let water in to trickle down inside the roof and rot all the timbers in the roof, the walls and the floor. Ask me how I know.


----------



## MrGrumpy (23 Sep 2020)

We have had a caravans for 15yrs now, last 3yrs we were doing different holidays and to be honest found the layout of the van we had just not compatible as our three boys grew ! Now that its just the youngest that comes with us most of the time, we bought a new twin axle fixed bed caravan. We keep it in storage ( not allowed a van permanently at the house ), its also a campsite as well, so we usually just book in and they bring out for us.

I did doubt whether buying another was the right thing but with Covid its been blessing. We like Cruise holidays but that is off the cards for the foreseeable so this will be our main thing. If buying second hand make sure you get checked for damp. Its a big investment but we love it. I think for kids its the best thing, ours loved it when they were young.

I get that folk find them annoying on the road but I try and be responsible , let people pass etc. Its funny we ended up with our first van after 2 weeks holidaying in Ireland where all it did was rain . There we were sat in our tent next to this van, that a couple had bought and done up. They were watching TV in the dry we were flicking slugs of the tent  .

Also factor in service costs and tyres etc, campsite prices can vary and some sites just take the pee. We need to try out the listed sites from CAMC as they can work out very cheap as we just need a leccy hook up and access to water. We use everything in the van these days ( shower ,toilet etc )


----------



## oldworld (23 Sep 2020)

I'm now 77 and have camped off and on since I was 12. I love the sense of sleeping outdoors a tent gives you but holidays nowadays are mainly Airbnb.
A good friend also started with a tent then a trailer tent followed by a caravan then a camper van. He has now gone back to a small tent but never cooks, just uses it for sleeping.
I've thought of buying a caravan but for me there are too many minuses compared to cheap accommodation.


----------



## figbat (23 Sep 2020)

Our old-normal year typically consisted of two weeks abroad in the sun, a couple of week-long breaks in the UK in some kind of lodge and in-fill camping here and there. I'm working on the basis that the foreign holidays are out now so we'll be looking to go away in the UK more. Tenting is all well and good and we generally enjoy the 'outdoor' experience, but when the weather goes off it can be testing and we enviously regard the caravans on site. Cottages etc are likely to become more popular, hence less available and/or more expensive, plus they are virus-ridden transmission zones (maybe). I'm thinking that a caravan can replace all of the various holidays we used to have - a long break away somewhere more distant and then short breaks here and there over half-terms and weekends.

I am assuming, but will need to research, that availability will be easier than for bricks-and-mortar accommodation - specifically because we need x number of beds, which if we have a 'van we know we have so just need the site and services. Plus we would be in direct control of the cleanliness and sanitisation of a 'van and its contents. Plus I like the idea of another 'thing' to tinker with.

I've eyeballed the drive and I think we could arrange parking in such a way as to maintain access to the house and garden without blocking the front room window.

On the question of damp - I have a moisture meter that I use for logs for the wood-burning stove, plus it can do wall dampness - would this be OK for checking out a 'van? I assume that anything other than 'dry' would be an issue?

Servicing - I guess brakes, tyres, wheels etc, electric checks, gas systems - anything specifically involving and expensive? When they are laid up, do you keep them plugged in to maintain the leisure battery? Can a solar panel deal with this?


----------



## fossyant (23 Sep 2020)

vickster said:


> Life is no joy with young kids regardless...



They are better than teenagers.


----------



## figbat (23 Sep 2020)

fossyant said:


> They are better than teenagers.


We are 5 months away from that.


----------



## cyberknight (23 Sep 2020)

figbat said:


> We are 5 months away from that.


as depeche mode would say in the meantime
enjoy the silence


----------



## MrGrumpy (23 Sep 2020)

Don’t get me started on teenagers, got two. The 19yr olds like f...n toddler at times . Funny my oldest never gave me much bother as a teenager, he’s now 22. The youngest now 14 is more mature roflol .


----------



## MrGrumpy (23 Sep 2020)

figbat said:


> Our old-normal year typically consisted of two weeks abroad in the sun, a couple of week-long breaks in the UK in some kind of lodge and in-fill camping here and there. I'm working on the basis that the foreign holidays are out now so we'll be looking to go away in the UK more. Tenting is all well and good and we generally enjoy the 'outdoor' experience, but when the weather goes off it can be testing and we enviously regard the caravans on site. Cottages etc are likely to become more popular, hence less available and/or more expensive, plus they are virus-ridden transmission zones (maybe). I'm thinking that a caravan can replace all of the various holidays we used to have - a long break away somewhere more distant and then short breaks here and there over half-terms and weekends.
> 
> I am assuming, but will need to research, that availability will be easier than for bricks-and-mortar accommodation - specifically because we need x number of beds, which if we have a 'van we know we have so just need the site and services. Plus we would be in direct control of the cleanliness and sanitisation of a 'van and its contents. Plus I like the idea of another 'thing' to tinker with.
> 
> ...


Factor in a couple of hundred quid for servicing, also you will want insurance in case it gets nicked or have an accident. I’ve got a solar panel on mine but does diddly squat in winter due to where it’s stored and the fact we live in the frozen north! ! However it does trickle charge the batter I spring summer.






If storing on the drive you could leave it plugged in , even if just to leave a small heater on low. Keep moisture at bay. A 10yr old van should be fairly decent if looked after. Probably safer buying from a dealer at least some comeback if problems.


----------



## Ridgeway (23 Sep 2020)

We started in tents and only progressed to a "tin tent" when the children were toddlers and things became more challenging in managing young children in a classic tent, we had our first and only tin tent for 7 yrs. We've since been lucky enough to get a camper and have now had 8 years in that (first van 1 yr then 7yrs in the 2nd one). Our children have loved camping over the years, just being outside and enjoying what's out there and exploring new places. We typically camp around 30-35 nights a year with many long weekends and an odd week here and there, next will be a long weekend at the half term break in mid October.

I would certainly go for it and see how you all get on with it, if it's not for you then you can always sell it and loose a few bob but you'll have at least tried it. Once Europe opens up again then you can get over to France and explore some amazing cycling and some wonderful holiday opportunities.

Be warned camping can be quite addictive and does become a way of life. Our van is packed and ready to go so we can hop off for the weekend and get some air, some times a change is as good as a rest as they say


----------



## beepbeep (23 Sep 2020)

just returned from 6 weeks away in ours...£15 a night ...car hardly turned a wheel in all that time....lots of glorious cycling


----------



## Brads (24 Sep 2020)

Be super careful about buying just now though, some real crooks about selling garbage for fortunes.
My mate just bought one after I told him to wait on me seeing it. Ended up with a 5k van that's worth £500.


----------



## beepbeep (24 Sep 2020)

demand is outstripping supply.....We were going to order a new motorhome just a week prior to lockdown...we waited as the model we wanted wasnt available......4 months later and now we are told it could be next year before the specific model is manufactured again !! 
money safely in the bank until next year.


----------



## Fab Foodie (24 Sep 2020)

beepbeep said:


> demand is outstripping supply.....We were going to order a new motorhome just a week prior to lockdown...we waited as the model we wanted wasnt available......4 months later and now we are told it could be next year before the specific model is manufactured again !!
> money safely in the bank until next year.


What were you looking to order may I ask?


----------



## beepbeep (25 Sep 2020)

a Pilote Galaxy A CLASS with storage double floor system and ..with 9 speed auto GB edition Only 2019 models seem to be available at the moment..OR 2020 models with little or no movement on price ..We also had/have a second choice of Adria ..We called at Brownhills in Newark earlier this week and they only had a coupe left......said the were in short supply as had gone through the roof recently ....but were having Adria ''event '' shortly and hoped to get some more models on show but couldn't be certain which ones.
we are no longer in a rush to buy as it was to be for a European tour..We will make do with our current caravan for our UK Lockdown holidays 

plenty of swift and auto trails on the market but not impressed with build quality.


----------



## Fab Foodie (25 Sep 2020)

beepbeep said:


> a Pilote Galaxy A CLASS with storage double floor system and ..with 9 speed auto GB edition Only 2019 models seem to be available at the moment..OR 2020 models with little or no movement on price ..We also had/have a second choice of Adria ..We called at Brownhills in Newark earlier this week and they only had a coupe left......said the were in short supply as had gone through the roof recently ....but were having Adria ''event '' shortly and hoped to get some more models on show but couldn't be certain which ones.
> we are no longer in a rush to buy as it was to be for a European tour..We will make do with our current caravan for our UK Lockdown holidays
> 
> plenty of swift and auto trails on the market but not impressed with build quality.


V. Nice! Perfect for grand EU tours.
Our Frankia (same group as Pilote) was double floored -it makes a difference in storage, utility location and access, and winter warmth I like Adria a lot too. If you’re visiting Brownhills have you looked into SMC around the corner?
Agree about UK coachbuilts, not the same build quality at all. Going from Bailey (made of cheese) to a Burstner was an eye-opener in that respect and the Frankia was in another league up again, superb!
The 9 speed auto is fabulous, incredibly smooth. Coupled to the 160hp engine on our new van we can’t feel it change...it’s turbine smooth....

Apols for derailing the Caravan thread.


----------



## MrGrumpy (25 Sep 2020)

Was hoping in out later years to purchase a Motorhome felt it was the next move but again, I’d need to move house  Not allowed to keep at home. So would need to find suitable storage .


----------



## figbat (25 Sep 2020)

I did think that there would be a COVID tax on caravans at the moment, although also considered that there may also be an end-of-season sale? Looking around it seems there are still 'vans to be had but caveat emptor.

Having researched a bit further, it seems it's a minefield! A few things you may have an opinion on:

- layout: side dinette, fixed bed, end bathroom.... who knew this was such a thorny issue! Any considerations either way? I get that there is a pay-off between making beds every day vs available living space but wondered if anyone has any experience of both/either
- clubs: is joining a camping/caravan club worthwhile? The main reason I ask is that there seem to be plenty of sites that are club-affiliated. I'm not interested in rallies or mass gatherings (if such things are even permitted) but wondered if club membership opens up any benefits
- awning: yes/no? Full/porch? I'm leaning towards a porch just as a place to keep stuff (boots, camping chairs, outdoors guff etc). Don't think we'd want one for sleeping or living space. I'm also a fan of airbeams for time/simplicity.
- set-up and break-down: one perceived benefit of a caravan vs a tent is you don't have to build it when you get there. However having watched a couple of videos on YouTube it seems setup of a caravan is like a pre-flight process. I assume with practice and experience you get quicker at it, but there is power, gas, water, waste, heating, awning, levelling... how quickly are you actually ready to get t'kettle on?
- bikes: with the towbar out of action and the car pretty well loaded, where do you put bikes? On the roof? In the 'van?


----------



## oldwheels (3 Oct 2020)

figbat said:


> I did think that there would be a COVID tax on caravans at the moment, although also considered that there may also be an end-of-season sale? Looking around it seems there are still 'vans to be had but caveat emptor.
> 
> Having researched a bit further, it seems it's a minefield! A few things you may have an opinion on:
> 
> ...


One benefit of the club membership is that you pay less than non members and in a very short time you recoup your membership fee. With the camping and Caravan Club there is also an age discount. The club sites are all well maintained and I have never found a bad one yet. Some private sites {but not all } can be a bit dodgy about toilet cleaning for example.
I have never been to a rally although a member of both major clubs for many years.
The clubs are changing tho' and pressure of numbers makes getting on to a site difficult sometimes as they can get booked up for months ahead. Rosemarkie is a case in point. There is also a tendency for less touring and more staying on the same site for a couple of weeks. In some cases they seem to encourage chalets or statics for rent which is away from the original ethos.
I never use an awning.
We stayed at a well run private site near Aberdeen once for a total of nearly 3 months in a Transit Leisuredrive conversion due to a family illness in that area. It is just a matter of being organised and tidy. This was in winter as well but with electric hook up we were never cold.
The advantage a caravan has is that you have a vehicle for daytime use which depending on where you wish to go can make parking much easier than a motorhome.
I have had a variety of caravans, campers and motorhomes since the mid 1960s having progressed from tents. The modern vehicles are so much better than the original versions but it can also be too easy to buy something unsuitable. Hire one for a short while to get a feel for what you may need but bigger is not always better.


----------



## Grant Fondo (3 Oct 2020)

Got one off Ebay 3 years ago, best £3.5k i have spent, its the site fees which can be eye watering!


----------



## fossyant (3 Oct 2020)

Stupid money at the moment - even normal vans are up many thousands for delivery jobs or conversion. Static caravans are selling like hot cakes too - our site has shifted loads, except no-one can go now. I can see me moving to a motorhome one day, but would need the pension pot on retirement to buy it - my god they are expensive.


----------



## MrGrumpy (3 Oct 2020)

oldwheels said:


> One benefit of the club membership is that you pay less than non members and in a very short time you recoup your membership fee. With the camping and Caravan Club there is also an age discount. The club sites are all well maintained and I have never found a bad one yet. Some private sites {but not all } can be a bit dodgy about toilet cleaning for example.
> I have never been to a rally although a member of both major clubs for many years.
> The clubs are changing tho' and pressure of numbers makes getting on to a site difficult sometimes as they can get booked up for months ahead. Rosemarkie is a case in point. There is also a tendency for less touring and more staying on the same site for a couple of weeks. In some cases they seem to encourage chalets or statics for rent which is away from the original ethos.
> I never use an awning.
> ...


Rosemarkie is a cracker !! First time we have been , brilliant . We just used our own facilities . Will book next year but we’ll in advance !!


----------



## OldShep (3 Oct 2020)

MrGrumpy said:


> Rosemarkie is a cracker !! First time we have been , brilliant . We just used our own facilities . Will book next year but we’ll in advance !!


Rosemarkie is more than a cracker. Our first visit, also, this year a few weeks ago with a roadside pitch looking straight over the Firth. Definitely be back as I didn’t want to leave. 
Also the first time we’ve used the caravan shower other than a wet room and used the loo in earnest. It’s been an eye opener and will certainly be looking more at certificated sites without facilities.


----------



## oldwheels (4 Oct 2020)

MrGrumpy said:


> Rosemarkie is a cracker !! First time we have been , brilliant . We just used our own facilities . Will book next year but we’ll in advance !!


We used to go to Rosemarkie regularly with no problems but I have been unable to book even in October. Not been there for about 4 years now as site is constantly full but I only try to book about a week ahead due to uncertainty of timing. I usually just use Dingwall now as the Fortrose council site is far too expensive for one person. Even Dingwall is getting difficult due to NC500.
I prefer cycling from Rosemarkie tho' despite the climb out.


----------



## byegad (4 Oct 2020)

One thing worse than a caravan being towed on the road* is a mobile home towing a car. I don't see the point in that one.

*I'm not a fan, see my earlier post.


----------



## OldShep (4 Oct 2020)

oldwheels said:


> We used to go to Rosemarkie regularly with no problems but I have been unable to book even in October. Not been there for about 4 years now as site is constantly full but I only try to book about a week ahead due to uncertainty of timing. I usually just use Dingwall now as the Fortrose council site is far too expensive for one person. Even Dingwall is getting difficult due to NC500.
> I prefer cycling from Rosemarkie tho' despite the climb out.


This year we’ve found club sites difficult to book a full week or more at. It seems the weekends are full especially Saturday nights. Arriving Sunday and leaving Saturday has had to be our pattern this year.


----------



## MrGrumpy (4 Oct 2020)

oldwheels said:


> We used to go to Rosemarkie regularly with no problems but I have been unable to book even in October. Not been there for about 4 years now as site is constantly full but I only try to book about a week ahead due to uncertainty of timing. I usually just use Dingwall now as the Fortrose council site is far too expensive for one person. Even Dingwall is getting difficult due to NC500.
> I prefer cycling from Rosemarkie tho' despite the climb out.


Dingwall was the site we always went too , handy for train to Kyle or Inverness. Rosemarkie was quite spendy and that was for just two adults and young teen. However it was cracking site . Be sure to book early for next year.


----------



## oldwheels (4 Oct 2020)

MrGrumpy said:


> Dingwall was the site we always went too , handy for train to Kyle or Inverness. Rosemarkie was quite spendy and that was for just two adults and young teen. However it was cracking site . Be sure to book early for next year.


If going to Kyle make sure there are no bus parties taking the train for that section from Inverness. We were taken aback to find only two empty separate seats and no view on a trip to Kyle. Nice pub on the platform at Dingwall tho'.


----------



## oldwheels (4 Oct 2020)

OldShep said:


> This year we’ve found club sites difficult to book a full week or more at. It seems the weekends are full especially Saturday nights. Arriving Sunday and leaving Saturday has had to be our pattern this year.


We used to go to Melrose even before it was taken over by the Caravan and Motorhome Club. Now every summer weekend is block booked by people from probably Edinburgh. We were told by the warden it was causing a lot of discontent as you could only stay Monday to Thursday.


----------



## oldwheels (4 Oct 2020)

byegad said:


> One thing worse than a caravan being towed on the road* is a mobile home towing a car. I don't see the point in that one.
> 
> *I'm not a fan, see my earlier post.


A friend who used to winter in Spain or Portugal told me that many with very large motorhomes were afraid to leave the sites because of difficulty driving anywhere except a motorway. Hence the reason for a small car towed behind.


----------



## lane (4 Oct 2020)

Be aware of total cost of ownership. Storage if you need it, insurance, servicing, repairs, new tyres every 5 years. Good campsites cost a lot during school holidays. Also they take up some time just generally looking after them. Storage on your drive is free but theft is an issue. If you need storage, plus servicing, plus insurance you can be looking at a grand a year before you go anywhere. If you go on ferries you pay a lot more than a for just a car.


----------



## screenman (4 Oct 2020)

Surely nobody buys a caravan to save money, I know I do not.


----------



## fossyant (4 Oct 2020)

screenman said:


> Surely nobody buys a caravan to save money, I know I do not.



Same applies to static ones too.


----------



## MrGrumpy (4 Oct 2020)

lane said:


> Be aware of total cost of ownership. Storage if you need it, insurance, servicing, repairs, new tyres every 5 years. Good campsites cost a lot during school holidays. Also they take up some time just generally looking after them. Storage on your drive is free but theft is an issue. If you need storage, plus servicing, plus insurance you can be looking at a grand a year before you go anywhere. If you go on ferries you pay a lot more than a for just a car.


Yep I’m probably not far off £800 a year storage insurance and servicing. This year a bit more abs next year I’ll need to factor in 4 new tyres as they are cracking and still got loads of tread ! 
But price up a couple of holidays abroad every year and caravanning is well cheaper !


----------



## figbat (5 Oct 2020)

I reckon I can store it at home. I’ve done a quote for insurance that wasn’t too bad.

As said above, this wasn’t really a cost-saving exercise, more the ability to holiday in the UK in some degree of comfort using all my own stuff. An upgrade from camping that will also replace fly-away holidays.


----------



## Fab Foodie (5 Oct 2020)

figbat said:


> I reckon I can store it at home. I’ve done a quote for insurance that wasn’t too bad.
> 
> As said above, this wasn’t really a cost-saving exercise, more the ability to holiday in the UK in some degree of comfort using all my own stuff. An upgrade from camping that will also replace fly-away holidays.


Sounds perfect to me!


----------



## biggs682 (5 Oct 2020)

Happy with static caravan holidays but no way am I towing a caravan


----------



## beepbeep (6 Oct 2020)

we have had 6 weeks away so far in our caravan..at £15 a night it was a bargain....roll on next summer


----------



## screenman (6 Oct 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Happy with static caravan holidays but no way am I towing a caravan



I find towing the van quite relaxing, never been able to figure out why. In fact now with active cruise it is even better.


----------



## MrGrumpy (6 Oct 2020)

Think my week away next week is about to be pulled !! Lockdown incoming !!!


----------



## Dave7 (16 Oct 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Happy with static caravan holidays but no way am I towing a caravan


We ought one some years ago as some friends had one and raved about it.
I did not enjoy the whole towing and reversing experience.
After 6 months we sold it and bought a static.


----------



## biggs682 (16 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> We ought one some years ago as some friends had one and raved about it.
> I did not enjoy the whole towing and reversing experience.
> After 6 months we sold it and bought a static.


I can well understand that


----------



## Brads (16 Oct 2020)

Towing a van is a piece of piss. No hassle at all.

To anyone thinking about a static, be prepared to have your wallet well and truly rogered.

They have you over a barrel and just wait till you say you want rid of it, you basically are forced to hand it over for pennies.

Would never consider one. No way.


----------



## Dave7 (16 Oct 2020)

Brads said:


> Towing a van is a piece of piss. No hassle at all.
> 
> To anyone thinking about a static, be prepared to have your wallet well and truly rogered.
> 
> ...


Agree with you on many points.
Do not buy a static unless
A) you know you will keep it x years or
B) you accept you will take a BIG hit.
We were fortunate for several reasons.
I started my own company, had an amazing 1st year so could afford the £54K cash.
When we wanted to sell , the site owner wanted our spot so we negotiated a decent price.
The owner had a policy. 
If you bought a new van you got 15 years.
If 2nd hand you got 10 years.
A couple we knew, in their 70s, had a lovely, pristine, van. At 14 years they got the owners permission to PAY HIM to put decking down.
Next year (15 years).......knock on the door ........buy a new van or leave the site.
They left.


----------



## Brads (16 Oct 2020)

Yup

People I know are being kicked off a site in Peebles. They are being charged £500 for them to drag their old vans to the gate to be uplifted as hauliers aren't allowed to collect from site.
They want the pitches for new chalets etc so are hoofing them off.


----------



## Pale Rider (17 Oct 2020)

Brads said:


> Yup
> 
> People I know are being kicked off a site in Peebles. They are being charged £500 for them to drag their old vans to the gate to be uplifted as hauliers aren't allowed to collect from site.
> They want the pitches for new chalets etc so are hoofing them off.



Same thing happened on a site near me in North Yorkshire.

Much depends on the site owner.

Not all are total knackers.

I could tell you lots of moaney stories about the owner of my site, but I've found him not too bad on the important stuff.

There's no published age limit on vans, so provided you keep it clean and tidy you are largely left alone to get on with it.

The other thing that must be understood is statics depreciate like a car.

Too many owners think they should hold their value like a house.

A 15 year old hatchback is in banger territory and worth buttons.

Same applies in a slightly more limited extent to a static.

Buying one new as I did is money spent, not money invested.

Mine is now 12 years old, and I've no immediate plans to sell it.

If I do so in a few years I will regard anything I get back for it as a bonus.


----------



## Blue Hills (17 Oct 2020)

vickster said:


> Aren’t caravans precisely the reason why God invented 4-5* hotels?


And bikes the reason god invented cars?


----------



## Nebulous (25 Nov 2020)

I'm coming to this very late, but we have a lifetimes experience of camping and caravanning. I have a theory that you need to be brought up with it to enjoy it. We've tried most things camping-wise.

Making use of the caravan is important. We often used my parent's caravan, but when we first bought our own one we were away over 60 nights in the first year. 

I don't think I'd pay over £50 for a site, but then we don't want all the amenities and onsite entertainment. As club members £22-25 is about usual. This year the caravan club were selling vouchers at £100 for £120 worth. We bought £720 worth for £600. Abroad can be surprisingly cheap out of season. With an ACSI card you can get a site with hook up for around 15 euros. 

Layout and knowing what suits you, where you are willing to compromise is fundamental. With teenagers we had a twin-dinette option. They could have a table at the back to play games, while we could read books at the front. 

Now there are just two of us and two dogs we put a lot of thought into what we needed. My wife wanted a fixed bed and I wanted my bikes inside instead of on the roof of the car. We considered a motor home with a fixed bed and large garage, but choked on the price and the need for another vehicle. 

We had a car with a very limited towing limit and a small 1991 caravan weighing around 1000 kilos gross. We bought a twin-cab van which tows 2 tonnes and a large twin-axle, 9 years old caravan with fixed bed at 1640 kilos gross.

So far that has been great. There are seasonal variations in pricing, a drop in autumn and rise in spring. We bought in October last year at a great price and due to the staycation boom our caravan is worth about £3k more than we paid for it. 

The van is now kitted out with racks for two bikes in the back and at a push if I was away cycling on my own I could sleep on a roll mat on the floor. Unfortunately most events have been off this year. Generally for an audax we would go away for the weekend to a campsite near the start. I'd do the ride and then we'd have a few days in the caravan.

The combination suits us very well so far. Heading to retirement the plan would be to tour for extended periods with the bikes, ideally France / Spain for most of the winter, then summers at home. I'm not looking forward to paying my first ferry now we have such a big unit however.


----------



## oldfatfool (25 Nov 2020)

We had one, put it on a seasonal pitch so avoided storage and towing/ packing hassles but it really was too pokey even with the awning. Sink, shower, cooker etc all look nice until you come to use them and realise your plates won't fit in sink to wash up, a single frying pan takes all 3/4 gas rings, shower is too small to bend down in and fridge won't fit a 4 pinter of milk. 2kids 2 adults if it rains forget it. We have a static now and whilst we are in one position all the time it is. A lovely break and have all home comforts and don't have to live in each others pockets.


----------



## Fab Foodie (25 Nov 2020)

Nebulous said:


> I'm coming to this very late, but we have a lifetimes experience of camping and caravanning. I have a theory that you need to be brought up with it to enjoy it. We've tried most things camping-wise.
> 
> Making use of the caravan is important. We often used my parent's caravan, but when we first bought our own one we were away over 60 nights in the first year.
> 
> ...


That's a good combo! We often wonder why we didn't go that route....but the new campervan looks like it's really going to work well for our long-term needs.
I agree, you either have camping in your blood or you don't....


----------



## oldwheels (25 Nov 2020)

oldfatfool said:


> We had one, put it on a seasonal pitch so avoided storage and towing/ packing hassles but it really was too pokey even with the awning. Sink, shower, cooker etc all look nice until you come to use them and realise your plates won't fit in sink to wash up, a single frying pan takes all 3/4 gas rings, shower is too small to bend down in and fridge won't fit a 4 pinter of milk. 2kids 2 adults if it rains forget it. We have a static now and whilst we are in one position all the time it is. A lovely break and have all home comforts and don't have to live in each others pockets.


I have had a variety of caravans and motorhomes over many years and never really found any problems. Get pans to fit the cooker and any fridges we have had have been big enough. So far as dishwashing is concerned we use site facilities which are often good social gatherings. For showers again we use site facilities and the club sites are always immaculate and many of the private sites are also good. We started with small caravans and then a Commer pop top and progressed up in size and then when the kids did not come anymore started to downsize. Now contemplating a micro caravan of some kind as now on my own.


----------



## oldfatfool (25 Nov 2020)

oldwheels said:


> I have had a variety of caravans and motorhomes over many years and never really found any problems. Get pans to fit the cooker and any fridges we have had have been big enough. So far as dishwashing is concerned we use site facilities which are often good social gatherings. For showers again we use site facilities and the club sites are always immaculate and many of the private sites are also good. We started with small caravans and then a Commer pop top and progressed up in size and then when the kids did not come anymore started to downsize. Now contemplating a micro caravan of some kind as now on my own.


Don't get me wrong I still camp with the bike quite a bit and wouldn't be averse to a micro van or motor home for touring with the bike, but for family holidays I think a new starter needs to go with their eyes open, take the family to look at what they are thinking of buying, and sit in it and ask if they will be happy in that space for xx hours at a time in poor weather. To some part of the fun is cooking in a 8" pan on a tangier to others with a family they might want to make a roast dinner or even pizzas will be Difficult for four in a touring van.


----------



## Nebulous (26 Nov 2020)

Layout and making sure it fits your needs is all important. We’ve had small tents, big tents, folding camper, a self-build camper van and four different caravans. I can’t say anything I’ve done felt like your experience. We’ve enjoyed them all. Having the kit, pans, folding basins, etc makes a difference, as does being willing to use the shared facilities, including the dish-washing area. We did a lot of cooking in our last van in an electric frying pan, which we also use at home. 

Getting older and looking for a bit more comfort we luckily bought a new(er) caravan in October last year. It has everything we want, plenty room for two of us and two dogs and a bigger shower cubicle than our en-suite at home. As we were reluctant to use shared facilities this year, we remained fully self-contained on site only using the fresh water and waste from the site. 

This is the same model as our one. 

https://www.pirancaravansales.co.uk/239-bailey-pegasus-624


----------



## RichardB (1 Dec 2020)

We bought one 18 years ago and still have it. I've got very mixed feelings about it. I love camping, and at our age it's a comfy way of sleeping in a field. Most caravanners are nice people, and we've had some super holidays, mainly in France where we take the bikes in the back and use them almost exclusively to travel around. _Municipale_ sites are usually small, clean and well-run, and a lot of French people use them, so we usually use these and get away from the Brits. I get a brilliant night's sleep in ours, comfier than our bed at home. It's a mid-range 2-berth Swift Challenger.

But ...

I hate it as an object. It's ridiculously flimsy and everything in it seems made for the convenience of cheap manufacture and not for long-term ownership (German vans are not like this, I am told). Carpet stapled down under the units. Water pipes and cables routed where you need to take half the van out to repair a small leak (that was this summer's fun and games.) Towel rail held on by two small self-tappers into 1/8" ply. Impossible to refix when it falls off, as it will. It's the exact opposite of everything I value in a vehicle, durability and good design. 

I don't like the way it takes up useful space on the driveway.
I don't like towing it. It's not that I don't like towing, but it is so flimsy (again) that I am constantly in fear of things getting scraped off or falling off across 3 lanes of the M5.
Stupid, I know, but I don't like being _that guy_ towing _that caravan_. As a driver, I just wish them all off the roads.
It costs more to service than my car.

We've had some good times in it, and my wife loves it, so it's not going anywhere. But if I were on my own, I would sell it tomorrow.


----------



## oldwheels (2 Dec 2020)

OldShep said:


> This year we’ve found club sites difficult to book a full week or more at. It seems the weekends are full especially Saturday nights. Arriving Sunday and leaving Saturday has had to be our pattern this year.


Melrose I remember you could only get in Monday till Thursday as every weekend was booked for the whole summer by weekenders.


----------



## Fab Foodie (2 Dec 2020)

RichardB said:


> We bought one 18 years ago and still have it. I've got very mixed feelings about it. I love camping, and at our age it's a comfy way of sleeping in a field. Most caravanners are nice people, and we've had some super holidays, mainly in France where we take the bikes in the back and use them almost exclusively to travel around. _Municipale_ sites are usually small, clean and well-run, and a lot of French people use them, so we usually use these and get away from the Brits. I get a brilliant night's sleep in ours, comfier than our bed at home. It's a mid-range 2-berth Swift Challenger.
> 
> But ...
> 
> ...


Ha! I recognise some of this!
Our first Moho was a s/h 'luxury' Bailley, it was warm comfortable, spacious and well equipped for the money. But after ownership and joining a few forums found out why...it was made of cheese.
Quickly we upgraded to a s/h German Burstner, bit more expensive, less well appointed, much simpler/less gizmos but faaar better built. Finally we went mad and bought a brand new Frankia (silly expensive luxo) all the toys and more, but built like a Berlin Bunker. The point is that whereas the mass UK manufacturers sacrifice build-quality (and quality control) for features. The Germans in the past have prioritised simplicity and better construction. In Mohos and Caravans, build-quality pays-off in the long-run.
We downsized from the Luxo Frankia to a PVC as our long-term wagon, but still German (Globecar) and were also careful to choose the 'simpler' solid constructed ones (built by Dethleffs) over the newer fancier (but it seems slightly more troublesome) newer design. The build quality differences were apparent in the showroom and that clinched-it for us.
Time will tell!


----------



## Dirk (13 Feb 2021)

I've been caravanning for about 30 years now.
Since retiring, we spend a lot of time away in the van.
We generally go off grid on Certified Locations (maximum 5 vans on site) and rarely pay more than £15 per night. Most of the sites we use are £5 - £10 per night.
We aim to do over 100 nights a year (115 nights in 2019 and 64 nights in 2020 - in between lockdowns)
We love the freedom and changes of scenery.
I actually enjoy towing.


----------



## figbat (12 Apr 2021)

After several months of further reflection, another lockdown and with the easing today we went and put a deposit on a used caravan. A 2014 Bailey Pegasus GT65 Rimini. We arrived as the dealer opened and an hour later were driving away having paid the deposit. There’s not a lot out there used and prices are unsurprisingly strong, but this will also hopefully remain true should we wish to sell or PX it in future. We’re collecting it in about 3 weeks after it is tidied up and PDI’d. Plus we also now have 3 weeks to widen our gate and driveway to accommodate it!


----------



## MrGrumpy (12 Apr 2021)

Sales of motor homes and caravans went Balastic last year . There was nothing new or much used and defo no haggling. Was tempted to punt our twin axle prior to Covid but no chance now!


----------



## figbat (12 Apr 2021)

The issue now is getting a Calor Gas cylinder - refills are ok but try getting a new cylinder. If anyone has any leads I can follow in the Oxon, Berks, Wilts, Gloucs area I’m all ears.


----------



## Milzy (12 Apr 2021)

No more shed pullers get static or keep camping in tents.


----------



## Pale Rider (15 Apr 2021)

My Willerby static is reasonably well built, but it doesn't have to face the challenge of being dragged around for thousands of miles.

I've replaced the sofa, easy chairs, and bed, so they are now better quality than I have in the house.

Oh, and I got a more suitably sized dining table which is also nicer than what I have at home.

The cooker and boiler are both domestic models, which is an advantage of having the extra room of a static, and the toilets and sanitary ware are also budget domestic quality.

Use plays a part, my static is lightly used, mostly just by me.

Regular use by a family with children would knock it about a lot more.



figbat said:


> The issue now is getting a Calor Gas cylinder - refills are ok but try getting a new cylinder. If anyone has any leads I can follow in the Oxon, Berks, Wilts, Gloucs area I’m all ears.



I can't help directly, but there have been a couple of short term supply problems with refills at my static, so it seems to me there's not a lot of spare capacity in the system.



figbat said:


> we went and put a deposit on a used caravan. A 2014 Bailey Pegasus GT65 Rimini.



Baileys are generally pretty good.

One of the problems with a towed caravan is keeping it watertight because inevitably the frame flexes when it's being dragged along.

Bailey boast of having a trick rigid aluminium frame, to the point where one of their publicity pics had a small hatchback plonked on the roof of one of their caravans.

Hopefully that means they won't leak, even after a few years of use.


----------



## figbat (15 Apr 2021)

I managed to find a Calor bottle on Facebook Marketplace so have cleared that hurdle. Other stuff is in short supply too though, like awnings and stuff but these are show-stopping. We have booked our first site for the first week of May, so hopefully it’ll all work out.

One of the things that drew me to Bailey was the Alu-Tech chassis with the single GRP side panels, although I still hear stories of damp floors. The Bailey also has a huge up-and-over front window-cum-skylight.


----------



## Pale Rider (15 Apr 2021)

figbat said:


> I managed to find a Calor bottle on Facebook Marketplace so have cleared that hurdle. Other stuff is in short supply too though, like awnings and stuff but these are show-stopping. We have booked our first site for the first week of May, so hopefully it’ll all work out.
> 
> One of the things that drew me to Bailey was the Alu-Tech chassis with the single GRP side panels, although I still hear stories of damp floors. The Bailey also has a huge up-and-over front window-cum-skylight.



Have you checked the snap on connection to the bottle?

Calor ones are standard, but some other suppliers differ.

Given your caravan is used, someone might have used another supplier bottle in the past.

One reason to do that is those bottles are often a bit cheaper.

I take it we are talking about orange bottles, which indicate propane gas.

Worth knowing that any threaded connections will likely be a left hand thread.

This is done to prevent the connection of appliances designed for other gases to propane, which can be a safety hazard because of the differing burn temperatures of the handful of bottled gases.

Propane is the most popular because it burns nice and hot, and has a relatively high boiling point which means gas will still come out of the bottle in colder climates.

However, I've had propane bottles 'freeze' in winter at my static in North Yorkshire.

Strictly, I suppose the gas doesn't freeze, rather it won't vaporise.

But the result is the same, nowt comes out of the bottle leaving me with no heat or hot water.


----------



## figbat (15 Apr 2021)

Yep, the red propane ones - we were advised to get these so I assume the regulator is correct for it. I recently became aware of the left-hand thread and reasons for it - shouldn’t waste too much time wondering why the thread won’t engage!

The ‘van has an external gas point too, so thinking about what outdoors cooking device I might try with that.

It’s all come a long way from the ‘70s caravan my parents had, where you pumped cold water with a foot pump, there was no electric hookup or leisure battery and the bunk bed was a nylon mesh suspended between two steel poles.


----------



## dodgy (15 Apr 2021)

figbat said:


> A 2014 Bailey Pegasus GT65 Rimini.



I shall look out for Anal Rimini


----------



## Pale Rider (18 Apr 2021)

figbat said:


> Yep, the red propane ones - we were advised to get these so I assume the regulator is correct for it. I recently became aware of the left-hand thread and reasons for it - shouldn’t waste too much time wondering why the thread won’t engage!
> 
> The ‘van has an external gas point too, so thinking about what outdoors cooking device I might try with that.
> 
> It’s all come a long way from the ‘70s caravan my parents had, where you pumped cold water with a foot pump, there was no electric hookup or leisure battery and the bunk bed was a nylon mesh suspended between two steel poles.



The outdoor device will need to be designed for propane.

The gas could melt the burners of a device designed for a gas which burns at a lower temperature.

I wouldn't go for anything elaborate, with a caravan sized gas bottle there's not much gas to play with.


----------



## figbat (6 May 2021)

Caravan was collected today - a somewhat nervy but ultimately uneventful first tow home was followed by manouevring the largest remote controlled vehicle I have ever played with onto the drive.

When we hitched up our Volvo to the van at the dealer I got out to join the small crowd checking the lights at the rear. They were amazed that the car ran a self-diagnosis light checking system without the need for any shouting “YEP! NOW THE BRAKES!! YEP, NOW THE LEFT INDICATOR!!” and hadn’t seen it before.


----------



## sheddy (6 May 2021)

They can hurt cyclists 
https://www.eveningnews24.co.uk/news/dereham-cyclist-knocked-over-in-hit-and-run-7940276?


----------



## MrGrumpy (7 May 2021)

That’s the driver not the caravan at fault !!  However the point you could make is inexperienced drivers towing nowadays. Just got to be very careful. It’s easy to forget what you have on the back especially if your tow car like mine could pull a truck!


----------



## figbat (31 Oct 2022)

This thread popped up linked from another discussion so I thought I'd give some closure. We still have the caravan that we bought last year and have used it several times. After all the soul searching and agonising it has turned out to be a largely positive experience and we now consider ourselves to be reasonably adept at caravanning. The van turned out to be a good example, everything has continued to work, only one small sign of water ingress which I dealt with by resealing an exterior corner moulding that had previously been caught on a wall or something. We are still using the same bottle of gas we found last year - we always get a site with electric hook-up and, where possible, with water and drainage too (although don't mind sending the kids to refill the Aquaroll and empty the Wastemaster ) so the gas only gets used for the occasional use of the oven, a hob and the Cadac external cooker.

It has turned out to be warm, safe and comfortable - exactly what we were looking for. Having said that, foreign travel has now opened up again so we are thinking about if and how we continue to caravan and perhaps restart foreign visits. The value of the van has increased during our ownership too, so it's an asset that can be liquidised fairly easily should the need arise.


----------



## Jameshow (31 Oct 2022)

figbat said:


> This thread popped up linked from another discussion so I thought I'd give some closure. We still have the caravan that we bought last year and have used it several times. After all the soul searching and agonising it has turned out to be a largely positive experience and we now consider ourselves to be reasonably adept at caravanning. The van turned out to be a good example, everything has continued to work, only one small sign of water ingress which I dealt with by resealing an exterior corner moulding that had previously been caught on a wall or something. We are still using the same bottle of gas we found last year - we always get a site with electric hook-up and, where possible, with water and drainage too (although don't mind sending the kids to refill the Aquaroll and empty the Wastemaster ) so the gas only gets used for the occasional use of the oven, a hob and the Cadac external cooker.
> 
> It has turned out to be warm, safe and comfortable - exactly what we were looking for. Having said that, foreign travel has now opened up again so we are thinking about if and how we continue to caravan and perhaps restart foreign visits. The value of the van has increased during our ownership too, so it's an asset that can be liquidised fairly easily should the need arise.



Get one of these and save the gas too.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/18563670...tixoXeJTeO&var=&widget_ver=artemis&media=COPY


----------



## Phaeton (31 Oct 2022)

figbat said:


> It has turned out to be warm, safe and comfortable - exactly what we were looking for. Having said that, foreign travel has now opened up again so we are thinking about if and how we continue to caravan and perhaps restart foreign visits. The value of the van has increased during our ownership too, so it's an asset that can be liquidised fairly easily should the need arise.



This will be interesting to see if this trend continues, for yourself I hope it does, personally I hope it doesn't, we currently have been priced out of the market, we cannot or more truthfully refuse to pay the current prices that people think their van is worth. Caravans have always had a slow residual price, you could often buy, keep a few years & only lose a small amount which is the cost of going away & using the van.

However with supply & demand, lack of foreign travel the prices rocketed to a point where I personally think they are 50% overpriced, we are currently looking again, but I am having difficulty reconciling the age to price comparison currently. Using the new market price our van which we sold 4 years ago would be worth twice what we sold it for then, maybe I'm getting to old.


----------



## MrGrumpy (31 Oct 2022)

I couldn’t afford to buy my van new now , it’s 4yr old and we bought brand new. I believe the price of it now for the model now is from £44k !!!!! Wtf . I can tell you that’s nearly £20k a difference!


----------



## Milkfloat (31 Oct 2022)

I put a deposit down on an Adria at the NEC show last weekend. It will be our first Caravan, an upgrade from tents and a downgrade from previous years of flying. Fingers crossed we get it in March and I will be upset if it does not arrive before the summer season. My wife is a teacher and I can work from anywhere with an internet connection so we plan to do lots of short trips around the UK and spend the summer holidays heading south towards Italy. The kids are excited, but we bought it with the view that in 5 years or so there will just be the two of us.


----------



## Alex321 (31 Oct 2022)

MrGrumpy said:


> I couldn’t afford to buy my van new now , it’s 4yr old and we bought brand new. I believe the price of it now for the model now is from £44k !!!!! Wtf . I can tell you that’s nearly £20k a difference!



There are new 'vans around at about £20K, basic by modern standards, but still far more bells & whistles than any we have owned.

But we decided last year when our last caravan died that we would go for a camper van. Those are silly prices new, and even 10-15 year old are usually going for £20K+. But we were lucky enough to find one part converted from an old school minibus, for "only" £12K (2010 reg). Bought that in March, have used it a few times this summer, and very glad we bought it. We aren't actually going to "finish" the conversion, as most of the things that hadn't been done are things we don't really want.


----------



## Gunk (31 Oct 2022)

MrGrumpy said:


> I couldn’t afford to buy my van new now , it’s 4yr old and we bought brand new. I believe the price of it now for the model now is from £44k !!!!! Wtf . I can tell you that’s nearly £20k a difference!



You could have a lot of very nice holidays for £40,000


----------



## Phaeton (31 Oct 2022)

Gunk said:


> You could have a lot of very nice holidays for £40,000



But when you've had enough holidays can you then seem those holidays to somebody else?


----------



## DRM (1 Nov 2022)

MrGrumpy said:


> I couldn’t afford to buy my van new now , it’s 4yr old and we bought brand new. I believe the price of it now for the model now is from £44k !!!!! Wtf . I can tell you that’s nearly £20k a difference!



The Coachman we had was £16,000 new in ‘08, the equivalent now is in excess of £30,500, that’s just crazy


----------



## Alex321 (1 Nov 2022)

DRM said:


> The Coachman we had was £16,000 new in ‘08, the equivalent now is in excess of £30,500, that’s just crazy



Inflation would have takin it up to £23,700, so it has gone up by about twice the general rate of inflation.


----------



## Jameshow (2 Nov 2022)

Alex321 said:


> Inflation would have takin it up to £23,700, so it has gone up by about twice the general rate of inflation.



Building materials have gone up simalar amounts so not improbable!


----------



## Phaeton (2 Nov 2022)

Jameshow said:


> Building materials have gone up simalar amounts so not improbable!



I disagree, it's the Covid Tax which has caused this, supply & demand ramped up hugely whilst foreign travel was banned, now it's currently held there by profiteering & people trying to recover their money, I'm hoping the prices will plummet shortly back to acceptable levels.


----------

